# innocent desirez lowrider bike club\blue twisted f



## innocentdesirezko1 (Jun 9, 2007)

i got a blue twisted frame da down tubes on da fork of sqaure twisted da bottom fork r flat twisted da sissy bar id triple twisted da slammer is triple twisted da pedals r birdcage da handle bar os flat twisted my sterrin whell is sqaure nd birdcage i da neck is twisted da seatpost is bird cage also da contintal kit is flat twisted i got 144 sopkes i got 4 flat twisted fender braces i got a 3inch twisted crank nd a double twiste kick stand hope fully ill get a triple twisted chainguard nd im planing da get a flat twisted seat nd sum twisted gripz wat ya think!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

looks good homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its ok.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by innocentdesirezko1_@Jun 10 2007, 07:01 PM~8078122
> *
> 
> i got a blue twisted frame da down tubes on da fork of sqaure twisted da bottom fork r flat twisted da sissy bar id triple twisted da slammer is triple twisted da pedals r birdcage da handle bar os flat twisted my sterrin whell is sqaure nd birdcage i da neck is twisted da seatpost is bird cage also da contintal kit is flat twisted i got 144 sopkes i got 4 flat twisted fender braces i got a 3inch twisted crank nd a double twiste kick stand hope fully ill get a triple twisted chainguard nd im planing da get a flat twisted seat nd sum twisted gripz wat ya think!
> ...



looks ok but do not mix twist stay sq or flat :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its ok but twisted frames suck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL 

only if it was red.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8078176
> *its ok but twisted frames suck
> *


hell i think they look good :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 06:16 PM~8078182
> *LOL
> 
> only if it was red.
> *


why red


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jun 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8078188
> *why red
> *


I like red


----------

